# اقوال الرجل للمرأة : من 6 أسابيع إلى 6 سنوات ز&#1608



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

*اقوال الرجل للمرأة : من 6 أسابيع إلى 6 سنوات زواج*

اقوال الرجل للمرأة : من 6 أسابيع إلى 6 سنوات زواج 



في الحب : 

!!

بعد 6 أسابيع : أحبك .. أحبك .. أحبك 
بعد 6 أشهر : طبعا أحبك !!
بعد 6 سنوات : يااالله .. لو ما كنت أحبك ما تزوجتك 






أول ما يدخل البيت : 


بعد 6 أسابيع : حبيبتي .. أنا وصلت 
بعد 6 أشهر : سلاااام .
بعد 6 سنوات : شنو طبخت لنا أمك اليوم ؟




الهدايا :


بعد 6 أسابيع : أتمنى يا حياتي أن يكون الخاتم أعجبك ..
بعد 6 أشهر : اشتريت لك ! لوحة .. تناسب للبيت ..
بعد 6 سنوات : خذي هالفلوس.. واشتري لك هدية تناسبك 


عن الطفوله

بعد 6 أسابيع : أوووه .. كانت طفولتك صعبة وايد ..
بعد 6 أشهر : يا إلهي !! عندك أم صعبة جدا !! 
بعد 6 سنوات : لم أر في حياتي بنت تشبه أمها مثلك !!




يرن التلفون :


بعد 6 أسابيع : يا روحي .. تلفون لك ..
بعد 6 أشهر : خذي .. لكِ ..
بعد 6 سنوات : تلفوووووووووووووووون 


الطبخ : 


بعد 6 أسابيع : ما ذقت في حياتي ألذ من طبختك ..
بعد 6 أشهر : شنوبناكل اليوم في عالعشا ؟
بعد 6 سنوات : يووووووووه مره ثانيه نفس الأكلة !!!




في الإعتذار :


بعد 6 أسابيع : أوه يا حبي .. لا تخافي .. هذا ماراح يترك أثر سيء في قلبي ..
بعد 6 أشهر : إنتبهي !! ولا عاد تعيديها !!
بعد 6 سنوات : صحيح أنك ما تفهمين 




شراء فستان جديد :


بعد 6 أسابيع : ما أروعك يا حبيبتي .. كنك ملاك بفستانك هذا ..
بعد 6 أشهر : هل اشتريت فستانا جديدا مرة أخرى ؟؟؟
بعد 6 سنوات : كم كلفك هذا الفستان ؟




مخطط رحله:

بعد 6 أسابيع : اشرايك بقضاء عطلة بجنيف أو أي مكان تختارينه 
بعد 6 أشهر : ماذا يعني لو سافرنا هذا الصيف إلى أنقرة عن طريق الترانزيت ؟
بعد 6 سنوات : رحلة !!! يعني مايعجبك بيتنا كفاية ؟




على التلفزيون : 

بعد 6 أسابيع : على أي قناة تحبين نسهر ؟
بعد 6 أشهر : أنا أحب هذا الفلم ..
بعد 6 سنوات : إذا لم يعجبك روحي نامي وبسهر بروحي .


منقول


----------



## +Dream+ (6 فبراير 2006)

يلا عشان حور تعرف هتعامل بنتها ازاى بعد الجواز

دة لو حصل بعد كتاباتك دى :t11: :t11:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2006)

*عماتا كويس انك قولت يا ايزاك 

علي الاقل حور تعرف ها تعامل بنتها ازاي بعد 6 سنوات 

وياريت يا حور تعلمي البنوته الصغننه مسكت الشبشب علشان تعرف توريه العين الحمراء

يوم ما يفكر يلعب بديله 

وان كنتي عاوزة رايي انا رايي تشيلوا ديله خالص هههههههه*


----------



## blackguitar (6 فبراير 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه حقائق علميه رهيبه الصراحه انا مشفتش كده*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (6 فبراير 2006)

هى دى الحياة 
بس العتب على الست مش الراجل


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> يلا عشان حور تعرف هتعامل بنتها ازاى بعد الجواز
> 
> دة لو حصل بعد كتاباتك دى :t11: :t11:




يا هندسها انتي برضو تهديه النفوس هوايه عندك  ولا ايه 

ياناس احنا الي بنعملو في الناس عيطلع علينا ولا ايه


----------



## ميرنا (6 فبراير 2006)

*يلهوى يا زيكو اتلمو عليك دريم وهوت وجبوك كلام فى الجون على حماتك واستغلالين بقا 


معلش اعتبرهم عيال وغلطو 



وانتى يا مدام







زيكو مش قصدا كدا 


































































زيكو هيوريها النجوم فى عز الدهر*


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *عماتا كويس انك قولت يا ايزاك
> 
> علي الاقل حور تعرف ها تعامل بنتها ازاي بعد 6 سنوات
> 
> ...




يا مينا متفهمش غلط دا كدا زي متقول كلام في الهواء هزار وحور عارفه كويس 

وبعدين يا مينا الي بيته من قزاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب 

ومتنساش برضو اننا هنكون عدايل يعني الي هطبق عليا هيطبق عليك 

يعني برضو هتبقي من غير ديل :t11: :t11: :t12: :t12:


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يلهوى يا زيكو اتلمو عليك دريم وهوت وجبوك كلام فى الجون على حماتك واستغلالين بقا
> 
> 
> معلش اعتبرهم عيال وغلطو
> ...




اشوف فيكي يوم لا يوم قليل اشوف فيكي سنه 

يارب تتكعبلي في عريس يكون شبهي :new2:


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:
			
		

> هى دى الحياة
> بس العتب على الست مش الراجل




يا كيرو العتبه قزاز مش الست ولا الراجل دي سيستم الحياه :new2: 







> blackguitar
> هههههههههههههههههههه حقائق علميه رهيبه الصراحه انا مشفتش كده




يا بلاكوتا انت متاخر خالص


----------



## ميرنا (6 فبراير 2006)

*طيب انا بهدى النفوس ومش بتكلم زيهم تدعى عليا الدعوه دى ربنا على المفترى يا زيكو الهى يارب تتجوزاليومين دول  واشمت فيك وواحدا تكون زى عروسه مينا كدا ستوته العمشه :t11: وانتا اختها ستوته الحولا  :t11:*


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *طيب انا بهدى النفوس ومش بتكلم زيهم تدعى عليا الدعوه دى ربنا على المفترى يا زيكو الهى يارب تتجوزاليومين دول  واشمت فيك وواحدا تكون زى عروسه مينا كدا ستوته العمشه :t11: وانتا اختها ستوته الحولا  :t11:*





تقصدي ايه يا ميرنا بنات حور يبقي وستوته العمشه والحولا 


لا انا مسمحلكيش تغلطي في مراتي ومرات اخويا مينا ولا كمان حماتي 


شوفي شغلك يا حور معاها


----------



## ميرنا (6 فبراير 2006)

*اهلا اهلا بمهدى النفوس لا يا مدام مش قصدى وانتى عارفه طبعا لانى بناتك مش هيتجوزا المفترين دول لانى البنات اكيد جمال جدا وهادين لكن دول لا حرام تظلمى بناتك حرام بجد دى عالم مفتريه 


طيب يا زيكو يارب تتجوز وستوته الحولا بردو على الاقل من سنك*


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *اهلا اهلا بمهدى النفوس لا يا مدام مش قصدى وانتى عارفه طبعا لانى بناتك مش هيتجوزا المفترين دول لانى البنات اكيد جمال جدا وهادين لكن دول لا حرام تظلمى بناتك حرام بجد دى عالم مفتريه
> 
> 
> طيب يا زيكو يارب تتجوز وستوته الحولا بردو على الاقل من سنك*




مدام حور بتفهم كل حاجه وفاهم قصدك كويس وانا مليش دعوه 

الموضوع خرج من ايدي وبقي في رجلي يعني مقدرش اعمل حاجه


----------



## ميرنا (6 فبراير 2006)

*اطلع منها وهيه تعمر بس *


----------



## Coptic Lady (6 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> يا مينا متفهمش غلط دا كدا زي متقول كلام في الهواء هزار وحور عارفه كويس
> 
> وبعدين يا مينا الي بيته من قزاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب
> 
> ...





لاااااااااا بقى معرفش حاجه:t37: 


واما عدايل دى اقبوا قابلنى انتم الجوز خلاص بح فينيتو باى باى


اعتذار رسمى والاااااااااااااا فلااااااااااااا:t36: :bomb:


----------



## ميرنا (6 فبراير 2006)

*فرحان فيك يا زيكو قدم اعتزار  رسم وروح اختمه ومشوره بقا من حفر جبل لاخيه  مش حفره *


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2006)

*



			مينا متفهمش غلط دا كدا زي متقول كلام في الهواء هزار وحور عارفه كويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا برضه اللي افهمك غلط علي عمو يا زيكو leasantr 

 ده احنا دافنينه سوا يا حبي :smil11: 

الله يرحمه :cry2: 




			وبعدين يا مينا الي بيته من قزاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قصدك ايه ياواد :smil8: 




			ومتنساش برضو اننا هنكون عدايل يعني الي هطبق عليا هيطبق عليك 

يعني برضو هتبقي من غير ديل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا انا ماشي علي الخط المستقيم ومش بلخبط العجين ولا عملت موضوع زي ده :t30: 




			
				حور محب قال:
			
		


لاااااااااا بقى معرفش حاجه:t37: 


واما عدايل دى اقبوا قابلنى انتم الجوز خلاص بح فينيتو باى باى


اعتذار رسمى والاااااااااااااا فلااااااااااااا:t36: :bomb: 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه يا حور انا عملت ايه ده انا غلبان اوي  

وبعدين ايزاك الي عمل الموضوع مش انا :hlp: 

:cry2:  انا ايه زنبي :cry2: ​*


----------



## drpepo (6 فبراير 2006)

جميلة اوى اوى


----------



## maarttina (6 فبراير 2006)

بالذمه مش مكسوفيين من نفسكم مش كفاية بنتدبس ونتجوزكم يا رجاله وبعد 10 او 12 سنة تعجزوا وتتكهنوا ونفضل مربوطين جنبكم الواحده توقل لجوزها تعالي خرجني يقولها اصلي انا تعبان طب يا حبيبي تعالي نتعشي علي اضواء الشموع يقولها احنا كبرنا 
رجالة اخر زمن صحيح


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> انا برضه اللي افهمك غلط علي عمو يا زيكو leasantr
> 
> ...




الحسنه تخص والسيئه تعم 

هههههههههههه
يلا قدم اعتزار رسمي وامضيلي معاك بلا كلام فاضي :gy0000:


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *فرحان فيك يا زيكو قدم اعتزار  رسم وروح اختمه ومشوره بقا من حفر جبل لاخيه  مش حفره *




هههههههه

متفرحيش حماتي طيبه وبتسامح علي طول :yahoo:


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> بالذمه مش مكسوفيين من نفسكم مش كفاية بنتدبس ونتجوزكم يا رجاله وبعد 10 او 12 سنة تعجزوا وتتكهنوا ونفضل مربوطين جنبكم الواحده توقل لجوزها تعالي خرجني يقولها اصلي انا تعبان طب يا حبيبي تعالي نتعشي علي اضواء الشموع يقولها احنا كبرنا
> رجالة اخر زمن صحيح





ههههههههه

كلامك دا يا مرتينا اكبر دليل علي انكم بتخدونا لحم وترمونا عضم يا ولداه :smil13: 





> drpepo
> 
> 
> جميلة اوى اوى




اي خدمه يا دكتور بيبو احنا دايما في الخدمه


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> بالذمه مش مكسوفيين من نفسكم مش كفاية بنتدبس ونتجوزكم يا رجاله وبعد 10 او 12 سنة تعجزوا وتتكهنوا ونفضل مربوطين جنبكم الواحده توقل لجوزها تعالي خرجني يقولها اصلي انا تعبان طب يا حبيبي تعالي نتعشي علي اضواء الشموع يقولها احنا كبرنا
> رجالة اخر زمن صحيح



*معروف اني البنات بتعجز قبل الراجل يا مارتينا 

بس يمكن بعض الرجالة جسمها بتقع في السكة :smil13: 

وبعدين بقي مش تخلينا نخبط في الحلل راجعي معلوماتك كويس انا واثق انك ها توصلي :scenic: *


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> الحسنه تخص والسيئه تعم
> 
> هههههههههههه
> يلا قدم اعتزار رسمي وامضيلي معاك بلا كلام فاضي :gy0000:




*نعتذر im sorry and ezzzak too :08: 

ايزاك و مينا​*


----------



## +Dream+ (7 فبراير 2006)

مينفعش يا مينا 


فات المعاد 



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2006)

*حور قلبها كبير وهتسامحنا i'm sure*


----------

